# Lingerie Fighting Championships 31: BOOTY CAMP 2 PPV event airs on March 23



## LingerieFC (Mar 9, 2021)

Tickets are on sale till March 13, then go up to regular price


----------



## discobar (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## teresahuff (Nov 10, 2021)

I sometimes had to create flyers for events when I was at university. We constantly had parties, and I was pretty good at partying (and creating flyers). I used ready-made templates (check Flyer docslides, for instance), filling them with my own text. When I mastered illustration software, I created them from scratch, which was much more fun! Regarding this template - I'd probably redo it, but that's a matter of subjective taste. I've been working in design for many years and always noticed things I would correct/redo. I guess it's a kind of professional deformation=)


----------

